# Don't be like me kids...



## Hughesie (Nov 6, 2007)

im lying in bed typing because yep, i have hurt my back from lifting heavy things, finally my "it won't happen to me" mentality has caught up with me and now my back hurts.

bend with your knees people

a 17year old with a back problem isn't a fun thing, i have my whole life ahead of me.


----------



## Raktor (Nov 6, 2007)

Lifting?

Bah.

That's what other people are for.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 6, 2007)

Hughesie89, I thought the reason sound men always say, "Check one two, one two," is because "on three you lift." Did you forget?


----------



## avkid (Nov 6, 2007)

Back support belts are cheap and easy to find, get one!


----------



## Van (Nov 6, 2007)

The first time I really screwed up my back, at age 16, I asked the Dr., " What can I do to keep this from happenning ever again?" He replied, " Get an Education." 
Remember lift with your knees, they're easier to fix.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Hughesie... you know things are twice as heavy in the Metric system. One Kilogram is over two pounds! A 50 kilogram bag of sand would be over 100 pounds that's way to much to lift. Here a 50 pound bag of sand is only 50 pounds. Convert... it'll be much easier on your back! 

Furthermore you have all that weird upside down gravity to fight. Things are much lighter up here because we are lifting right side up. To be easier on your back you might want to think about moving to at least a more equatorial location. 

 Take care of yourself kid, you only have one back! 


Oh as for the back support belt. I heard about a study that showed that people were not wearing them properly and getting injured more than those who didn't use the belt. Apparently people said, "I'm wearing my belt I can lift really big things now!" Then still lifting with their back, and not their legs, they tried to lift something way too heavy. The back support belts are good but only work if worn properly and proper lifting posture is used.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 6, 2007)

But gaff, everyone knows that safety gear makes you invicible!

Seriously, theres a reason why safety gear always has a label thay says "when properly used......"


----------



## Charc (Nov 6, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> im lying in bed typing because yep, i have hurt my back from lifting heavy things, finally my "it won't happen to me" mentality has caught up with me and now my back hurts.
> bend with your knees people
> a 17year old with a back problem isn't a fun thing, i had my whole life ahead of me.



Corrections in red.




 That was mean.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 7, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Corrections in red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully not


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Hughesie you learned your lesson, hopefully it was a mistake that won't have permanent results and you can learn from it and move on. 

Now if we can just get Charc to learn his lesson before he falls in one of those death trap theaters and lays on the floor alone for the weekend because no one knows he's there.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes Charc, you have my pity, remember safety first


----------



## Chaos is Born (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't think you're in too bad of shape. I hurt my lower back something serious when i was 14. I started biking and running triathlons after that to help the blood flow recovery, mainly biking though... running just jostles it too much for my taste. Now at 22 I'm fine and lifting much more than I was back then. It will take time to recover, but I am willing to bet you never make the same mistakes again!


----------



## Logos (Nov 7, 2007)

It can catch up with you.

I hurt my back quite badly playing Rugby in my teens. A scrum collapsed with me under it. 
I took up swimming in a big way after that and also competed in long distance track events as well as all the rehab stuff and over many years had very little trouble. Now I'm admiittedly overweight and nearly sixty and I am starting to have problems again. My Doctor has sent me back to swimming. It's good.


----------

